# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Isyanlar, hep türkiyenin uluslararası arenada emperyalist güçler ile boğuştuğu dönem

## anau2

OLAYLAR NEDEN BU BOYUTA ULAŞTI?.

Bu sorunun cevabı aslında açık... Ama bizim aydın geçinen yazarlarımıza sorarsanız, her şeyin olduğu gibi Güneydoğu olaylarındaki tırmanışın sebebi de 12 Eylül sonrası Özal ve SHP(CHP) politikalarıdır!..

Halbuki 12.9.l980-12.8.1984 tarihli gazetelere, haftalık dergilere bir göz atmak bile, askerlerin idareye el koyması ile Güneydoğunun nasıl bir sükunete kavuştuğunu ve bu durumun 1983 seçimlerinden sonrasına dahi yansıdığını ortaya koyacaktır.

Aynı şekilde 1993-1997 arasında hükümet ve ordunun kararlı tutumu, yurtiçi/yurtdışı askerî hareket, bölücülerle iş yapan Kürt kökenli işadamları ve mafya liderlerinin temizlenmesi vatan haini eşkiyanın kökünü kurutmuştu!.. Neredeyse!.. Sonradan gelen 28 Şubat zihniyeti (ki, "irtica ülkenin birinci meselesidir," şeklinde ifade edilmişti, bölücülük, vatan hainliği, yurtdışından gelen saldırılar arka plana atılmıştı) ve Avrupa Birliği saplantısı, "ver kurtul" politikaları, ve insan hakları diye "suçlu hakları"nın korunması, üstüste af çıkartılması, pişmanlık yasaları bizi bugünkü duruma getirdi. Bunu ilerde anlatacağız.

Öyleyse Türkiyede Kürt ayırımcılığına dayanan olaylar ne zaman, ve hangi nedenle tırmanmaya başlamıştır?..

Ne hikmetse, Kürt kökenlilerin katıldıkları İSYANLAR, HEP TÜRKİYENİN ULUSLARARASI ARENADA EMPERYALİST GÜÇLER İLE BOĞUŞTUĞU DÖNEMLERDE ÇIKMIŞTIR!

Yani İSTİKLAL SAVAŞIndan hemen sonra, LOZANda, MUSUL-KERKÜK üzerindeki hakkımızı savunurken, veya HATAY ile HALEBi tekrar almaya hazırlanırken çıkmıştır.

Son dönemde de KIBRISın yeniden fethi (1974) ve ORTA ASYAya uzanma (1990) söz konusudur.

1970den sonraki olaylar daha komplikedir. Yine de tarihe bir bakmak gelişmeleri kavramaya yeter.

Bugün parçalanmış olan SOVYET İMPARATORLUĞUnun o günlerdeki "TEK DÜNYA DEVLETİ" hedefine uygun olarak 1950de KORE, Kuzey-Güney olarak ikiye bölünmüştü. 1960larda YEMEN, 1970lerde VİYETNAM aynı şekilde ikiye ayrıldı. 1980de ise TÜRKİYE Doğu-Batı diye ikiye bölünmek isteniyordu.

Bunun içindir ki, hiç alakasız görünen yerlerde, ama BELİRLİ bir HAT üzerinde, olaylar çıkmıştı.

FATSAnın Kürtçülükle ne alakası olabilirdi ki?.. Ama bir TERZİ FİKRİ, orada devlet başkanı gibi hareket edip, ilçeyi komünleştirmişti!...

SİVAS-ÇORUM-MARAŞ-ADANA-İSKENDERUN da hattın diğer noktaları idi. Hepsi, halkı ikiye bölüp birbirine kırdırma girişimlerine sahne oldu.

Sözüm ona "sosyalist" olan terör örgütleri ise, kelimenin tam anlamıyla 40 parçaya bölünmüşlerdi. Her birinin ortak amacı TÜRKİYEDEN LOKMA KOPARMAK, ferdi amacı da bu lokmayı bir diğerine kaptırmamak idi.

Mesela DDKD, KAWA, THKO, TİKKO, HALKIN YOLU, HALKIN KURTULUŞU, HALKIN EMEĞİ gibileri "bir Kürt Devleti kurma" gayesinde anlaşırken, bunun "Rus veya Çin, hatta Arnavutluk güdümünde olması" konusunda birbirlerini yiyor, hatta açıkça şöyle diyorlardı:

-"Bizim (solcuların) birbirimizle olan ayrılığımız, sağcılarla olan ayrılığımızdan daha büyüktür. Gerçek düşmanımız Ülkücüler değil, falan sol gruptur."

Bu görüşü kavramakta zorluk çekebiliriz, ancak ACİLCİLER diye bilinen "sol"(!) grubun esas amacının HATAYI KOPARIP SURİYEYE BAĞLAMAK olduğunu bilirsek; o zaman yukardaki cümle anlam kazanır.

Aynı şekilde o tarihlerde APOCULAR diye bilinen PKKnın ERMENİ terör örgütü ASALAnın yan kuruluşu gibi faaliyet gösterdiğini, ve esas amacının KÜRT DEVLETİ DEĞİL, Güneydoğuya kadar yayılan BÜYÜK ERMENİSTAN olduğunu görürsek; hem FATSADAN İSKENDERUNA kadar çıkan terör olayları bir anlam kazanır, hem de ülkenin gerçekten PARÇALANMA noktasına nasıl getirildiği anlaşılır.

Çok şükür ki, 12 Eylül bu parçalanmayı önledi. Böylece Sovyet hegomonyasının bölgeye yayılmasına mâni oldu. Çin-Arnavutluk zaten gerçekçi değildi. Amerika ise terör olaylarını el altından destekliyerek bölgede ve Türkiye üzerindeki etkisini arttırmak istiyordu. Bunda da muvaffak oldu.

12 Eylül Harekatı, SOVYETLERe bir darbe indirerek, ABDnin VİYETNAM bozgununu dengelemiş oldu!.. İnanılmaz gelebilir ama, 10 yıl içinde DOĞU BLOĞUnun çöküşünü sağladı.

Bunun içindir ki, TÜRK halkı hâlâ 12 Eylülcülere sempati duyar!.. Hem de aydın geçinen ayırımcıların, işsiz kalmış solcu yazarların ve kusurunu itiraf etmekten âciz politikacıların sürekli saldırılarına, ve darbecilerin büyük ölçüde Amerikancı olmasına rağmen!.. Neden?.. Çünkü iç savaşı ve ülkenin bölünmesini önlediler!

Gelelim son duruma...

Kürt ayırımcılar tarafından pek öğünülerek dile getirilen 15 AĞUSTOS l984 ŞEMDİNLİ SALDIRISI, aslında bir KÜRT BAŞKALDIRISI falan DEĞİLDİR!..

Hemen bir kaç gün önce Çukurcada köy basıp çoluk-çocuk-yaşlı-kadın demeden 14 Kürt köylüsünü katlettiklerini de saklamaya çalışırlar... Şemdinlide saldırdıkları binalar, hep savunmasız kişilerin bulunduğu evler ve devlet binalarıdır.

Bugün tımarhaneden kaçmış bir deli, eline dedesinden kalma mavzeri alıp, aynı miktarda cana kıyabilir. Nitekim 1991 yılında ABDde, bir üniversite binasına giren atılmış bir öğrenci, 18 kişiyi öldürmüştü!.. Daha sonra ilkokul çocukları bile benzer katliamlar yapıp sınıf arkadaşlarını, hatta öğretmenlerini öldürdüler... Yani katliam yapmak bir marifet değildir. Bir başarı hiç bir zaman olamaz!

Şu halde 15 Ağustos 1984 saldırısının üzerinde durulması gereken yönü, sonuçları değil, sebepleridir.

Bu olayda iki etken vardır. Birincisi BATI EMPERYALİST DÜNYASI, TAM O TARİHTE ERMENİLERİ GERİ ÇEKME KARARI ALMIŞTIR!..

Çünkü, Türkiyeyi denetim altında tutmak için 1974 KIBRIS ÇIKARTMASINDAN BERİ kullandığı ERMENİ MİLİTANLAR, DÜNYA KAMU OYUNDA çok YIPRANMIŞTI. Ayrıca ERMENİ TERÖRÜ, dünyada HIRİSTİYANLIK açısından da puan kaybına sebep olmuştu. Terörü MÜSLÜMANLARın üzerine yıkmak daha akıllıca olacaktı!

Gerçekten de O TARİHTEN BU YANA dış temsilciliklerimize bir tek Ermeni saldırısı olmamış, ERMENİ TERÖRÜ bıçakla kesilmiş gibi DURMUŞTUR.

Ancak TÜRKİYENİN yine de MEŞGUL EDİLMESİ GEREKİYORDU. EMPERYALİSTLER bu sefer gariban KÜRTLERİ, hem de 4. DEFA, İLERİ HATTA SÜRDÜLER. (Şeyh Sait isyanı, Dersim isyanı ve Ağrı isyanı)

Hem de başta Abdullah Öcalan olmak üzere, kendi içlerindeki hainleri kullanarak!..

Hatta ÖC-ALANın TÜRKTEN ÇOK "kurtaracağım" dediği KÜRTLERi öldürdüğü gözönünde tutulursa; kendisinin ARTİN AGOPYAN adlı bir Ermeni kırması olduğu, Ermenilerin öcünü alma amacıyla Kürtlere kurşun sıktığı ortaya çıkar.

APO AGOPYAN, gerçek hüviyetini saklamak için kayıtlı olduğu ilçenin nüfus dairesini yaktırmıştır.

Ancak, Allah ayağına dolamış olacak, Yalçın Küçükle yaptığı ve el konularak TRT-1de yayınlanan bir röpörtajında (1993) "Ermeniler ile bir arada yaşadığı"nı itiraf etmiştir.

Aponun nasıl başkalarının emriyle hareket ettiğini anlamak için, burnunu bile silmekten aciz bu zavallının; milyarlar harcansa bile elde edilemiyecek top, tüfek, roketatar, mermi gibi malzemeleri nereden bulduğunu düşünmek yeter.

Ayrıca Bakanlarımızın, hatta Başbakanımızın bile vize ile girebildiği ülkelerde Kürt militanların ellerini kollarını sallayarak dolaşmaları Batı dünyasının verdiği desteğin bir başka delilidir.

1984 yılında başlıyan terörizmin ikinci etkeni, dönemin başbakanı ÖZALIN, AVRUPA TOPLULUĞUNA GİREBİLMEK İÇİN İDAM CEZALARINI DURDURMASIDIR!..

Aslında ERDAL ERENİN İDAMIyla başlıyan terörist temizliği, 40 kadar eli kanlı teröristin asılmasıyla devam etmiş, 12 Eylülden kısa bir süre sonra tüm fraksiyon militanlarının gözünü korkutup geri adım atmasına, silah bırakmasına, hatta pişmanlık getirmesine sebep olmuş, ve bu durum 1984 Ağustosuna kadar vatandaşın HUZUR içinde uyumasını SAĞLAMIŞTI.

Adam öldürmeye kalkan, kendi canını tehlikeye attığını bilirse, elbette ki bir kere daha düşünür!..

KURANdaki "KISASTA SİZİN İÇİN HAYAT VARDIR" âyetinin hikmeti de budur!...

İşte bu kanıbozuklar 4 yıl kılını bile kıpırdatamamışken; hiç bir zaman affetmeyeceğimiz Turgut Özalın bu yanlış kararı sonucu, 250 kadar idam cezasının durdurulması, militanlara cesaret verdi. (1984) "Hapisten nasıl olsa kaçarım" diye düşünmeye başladılar.

Üstelik kaçmaya da lüzum kalmadı!. Artık ne yapacağını şaşırmış olan Cumhurbaşkanı Ozal, ANAPa baskı yaparak 1991 yılında bir af kanunu çıkmasını sağladı. Sayıları 60.000i bulan kaatiller, caniler, soyguncular, ırz düşmanları, vatan hainleri tekrar suç işlesinler diye sokağa salındılar. Yurt dışından gelen para da işin tuzu biberi oldu, bugünkü durum ortaya çıktı.

Özal bu hatasıyla da yetinmedi. Körfez savaşında "BİR koyup ÜÇ alma" politikası güderken, ağababası Busha uyup Saddamı "ebedi düşman" ilan etti. Ama Bush gitti, Saddam kaldı. Saddam Özalı da yolcu etti!...

Etti ama, bu politika Türkiyeye gereksiz bir düşman yarattı: IRAK!.. Hâlâ da bu tutumdan vazgeçmiş değiliz.

Özal ayrıca ABD, İngiltere, Fransa ve Almanyanın Kürt Devleti konusundaki düşüncelerini bilmediği için(!), Güneydoğuya bu milletlerden ÇEKİÇ-GÜÇ diye "ayırımcılara destek" bir CASUS KUVVET yerleştirdi. Federasyondan, Kürtçe yayından söz etti. Talabani ve Barzani denilen aşiret reislerine kırmızı pasaport vererek onların adam sayılmasına, IRAKın kuzeyinin koptu-kopacak hâle gelmesine yol açan gelişmeleri başlattı.

Anlaşılan odur ki, hırsına gem vuramıyan Özal, Türkiye Cumhuriyetindeki popülaritesinden ümidini kesti, "Bir Kürt Devleti kurayım da, onun başına geçeyim bari" diyerek şahsi emellerine âlet oldu!.. Çok şükür ki, ifadeden korktuğumuz hedeflerine ulaşamadan hayata veda etmek zorunda kaldı.

Özal bu davranışı ile ülkemize tamiri imkânsız zararlar vermiş, 30.000den fazla insanın ölmesine, 100 milyar dolardan fazla terör masrafına, en az bir o kadar da iktisadi kayba sebep olmuştur. Bunun vebalini elbette öbür dünyada ödeyecektir! Ahırette iki elimiz yakasındadır.

Özal gitti, Demirel geldi, üç-beş oy için "Kürt kimliğini tanıyoruz, dedi. Hangi kimliği itanıdığını bir türlü anlayamadık!.. "Mesut Yılmaz geldi, "Avrupa Birliğinin yolu Diyarbakırdan geçer," diyerek ABnin TÜRKİYEyi bölme planına onay verdi... O devrildi, Tayyip Erdoğan geldi. Etrafına danışman diye Kürt bölücüleri aldı, o da Diyarbakıra gidip, "Kürt sorunu benim sorunum," dedi!... Yani "Bu ülke bölme benim baş görevim" demek istedi!.. Bu satılmış adam, daha sonra "Benim görevim Türkiyeyi pazarlamak," diyerek esas amacını ortayakoydu. Millet malı olan fabrikaları, tesisleri, kurumları, bankaları, ve sonunda vatan toprağını parsel parsel yabancılara satmaya başladı!.. Arkasından ABDnin 24 ülkeyi bölüp parçalama planı olan "BÜYÜK ORTADOĞU PROJESİnin eş başkanıyım," diye bu hainliğe ortak olduğunu çekinmeden ilân etti!

Bunlar yetmezmiş gibi, binlerce yıllık şerefli tarihine rağmen TÜRK ORDUSUnun başına ÇEVİK BİR gibi yahudi dönmesi, HİLMİ ÖZKÖK gibi Amerikan uşağı generaller geçti. Bunlar IRAKtaki kırmızı çizgilerimizi bile yok saydılar. Amerikalı jonilerin asker ve subaylarımızın başına çuval geçirip esir almalarına bile ses çıkarmadılar!.. Kıbrıs, Musul-Kerkük, Avrupa Birliğinin haysiyet kırıcı talepleri üzerine verilen tavizlerde, başlarını devekuşu gibi kuma gömdüler!..

Daha ne olsun?.. TÜRK MİLLETİnin infiali olmasa, TRABZONda, SEFERHİSARda bulduğu, yakaladığı PKKlı, DHKPCli, TAYADlı bölücüleri tepelemese, çoktan IRAKa dönerdik!.. 
__________________________________________________ ____________________

11-08-2005 #1
atoybil Guest
Lightbulb PKK�ya ABD desteği

PKK�ya ABD desteği

ABD ordusu tarafından eğitilen PKK�lılar, Kuzey Irak�ta kurdukları kontrol noktalarında terör örgütüne elemanlar kaydediyor, yollarda kimlik kontrolü yapıyorlar.

ABD gözetiminde terör örgütlenmesi

PKK, Bağdat�ta açtığı büronun ardından, işgalci ABD ordusunun desteğiyle Kuzey Irak�ta kurduğu kontrol noktalarında terör örgütüne elemanlar kaydediyor, yollarda kimlik kontrolü yapıyor.

İşgalci Amerikan güçlerinden destek alan, kanlı terör örgütü PKK, Kuzey Irak�taki faaliyetlerine hız kazandırdı. Örgüt adına başkent Bağdat�ta açılan siyasi irtibat bürosunun ardından, terör örgütü PKK yandaşları ülkenin kuzeyindeki faaliyetlerini yoğunlaştırarak, bazı bölgelerde kimlik kontrollerini sıklaştırdı. İşgalci ABD�nin gözetiminde faaliyet gösteren teröristlerin, dağdan bazı kent merkezlerine inerek bebek katili Abdullah Öcalan�ın talimatlarıyla bir dizi eylem planını hayata geçirdiği belirtiliyor.

KAYIT MASASI KURDULAR

Irak Devlet Başkanı Celal Talabani�nin Kürdistan Yurtseverler Birliği�ne bağlı bölgelerde rahatça faaliyet gösterdiği gözlenen terör örgütü PKK yandaşlarının, karargah olarak kullandıkları Kandil Dağı�ndan inerek Süleymaniye�nin bazı bölgelerinde oluşturdukları kontrol noktalarında kayıt masası kurdukları ortaya çıktı. Kürdistan Yurtseverler Birliği ve Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi denetimindeki bölgelerde kamp kuran terör örgütü mensubları, kendi yöntemleriyle geliştirdikleri noktalarda bölgeye girmek isteyenleri sıkı bir kimlik kontrolünden geçiriyor. Terör örgütü PKK�nın renklerini simgeleyen bez parçalarının dalgalandığı kontrol noktalarında, silahlı kadın ve erkek teröristler görev yapıyor. Örgütün İmralı�daki elebaşısı Abdullah Öcalan�ın talimatlarının yayımlandığı genelge ile faaliyetlerini sürdüren teröristler, Kürt lider Mesut Barzani�nin denetimindeki Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi�den de askeri ve siyasi destek gördüğü belirtiliyor.

Bebek katilinin Türkçe kini

�İmralı�da Kürtçe konuşun�

Avrupa Birliği�nin desteğini arkasında hisseden ve her geçen gün küstahlığını giderek artıran teröristbaşı Abdullah Öcalan, kendisini ziyarete gelenlere �Kürtçe� konuşmalarını söyledi.

KANLI terör örgütünün elebaşısı Abdullah Öcalan, İmralı�da kendisiyle görüşmeye gelenlere, Kürtçe konuşmaları için talimat verdi. Son görüşmede bebek katili Abdullah Öcalan, kardeşi Hava Keser ile arasında kürtçe konuşmak isteyince gardiyanlar görüşme sırasında Kürtçe konuşulamayacağını söyledi. Bunun üzerine teröristbaşının kardeşi Hava Keser, Kürtçe konuşacağını ifade ederek, �Türk değilim, anadilimle konuşacağım� diye yanıt verdi.

DENSİZLİĞE BAK

Gardiyanların, görüşmenin Kürtçe devam edemeyeceği yönündeki uyarısı üzerine, tartışmaya bebek katili Abdullah Öcalan da katıldı. Teröristbaşı Öcalan, kardeşi Hava Keser�e �Görüşmeye geldiğinizde Kürtçe konuşacaksınız, eğer Kürtçe konuşmayacaksanız gelmeyin� talimatını verdi. Bebek katili Abdullah Öcalan küstahlığını iyice arttırarak, gardiyanlara da �Siz yasaklayamazsınız� diye bağırdı. Görüş, bu tartışma nedeniyle kısa sürdü. Bebek katili Abdullah Öcalan�ın, avukatlarına bu konuda girişimlerde bulunmaları için talimat verdiği bildirildi.

AB�ye Apo mektubu

İHD�li bir grup AB Komisyonu�nun genişlemeden sorumlu üyesi Olli Rehn�e bir mektup vererek teröristbaşının sağlık durumundan endişe duyduklarını bildirdi. Brüksel�de İHD Diyarbakır Şube Başkanı Selahattin Demirtaş, DEHAP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Nazmi Gür ve bazı Belçikalı politikacıların katıldığı basın toplantısında, AB Komisyonu�nun çarşamba günü açıklayacağı İlerleme Raporu ve Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi üzerinde durularak, AB�nin �Kürt sorununa daha cesur bir formül bulması� gereğinden söz edildi.

Dersini almamış!

MERSİN�de yapılan Nevruz Bayramı kutlamalarının ardından Türk Bayrağı�nı yakma girişiminde bulunduğu iddiası ile gözaltına alınan 6 çocuğun yargılanmasına devam edildi. Tutuksuz yargılanan çocuklar mahkemeye gelmezken, Avrupa Konseyi adına mahkemeyi takip etmek için gelen Norveç Büyükelçiliği görevlisi Torlev Opland, �gizlilik� kararı nedeniyle bu duruşmaya da alınmadı. Opland, mahkeme salonuna alınmamasıyla ilgili olarak bakanlığı ile görüşmeden şu an için bir yorum yapamayacağını belirtti.

Zanagillere kötü haber

ADALET Bakanı Cemil Çiçek, Adli Sicil Kanunu�nun terör örgütü sözcüsü DTP�de siyasete hazırlanan eski DEP�lilere yeni bir hak getirmediğini bildirdi. Anavatan�lı Emin Şirin�in, kanunun, terör yandaşı Leyla Zana, Orhan Doğan, Selim Sadak ve Hatip Dicle�ye yeni hak getirip getirmediği yönündeki soru önergesini Çiçek, �Kanun, yeniden yargılama sonucunda verilecek beraat veya ceza verilmesine yer olmadığı kararının kesinleşmesi halinde, önceki mahkûmiyet kararına ilişkin adli sicil kaydının tamamen silineceğine ilişkin hükümler getirdi. Bu hükümlerin, bahsi geçen kişilere ilişkin yeni bir hak getirmediği düşünülmektedir� şeklinde yanıtladı.

Ödüle boğuyorlar

TÜRKİYE�de 1 milyon Ermeni, 30 bin Kürt öldürüldü� diyen Orhan Pamuk�a AB�den yeni bir ödül daha. Paris�te �Le Prix Medicis Etranger�ödül sahiplerinin resmen açıklanmasının ardından basına kısa bir açıklama yapan Pamuk, �Paris�te Eylül ayında Fransızca çevirisi çıkan romanımın, edebi niteliği fazla olan bu ödülü almasının mutluluğu içindeyim� dedi. Pamuk, �Kar romanının Ka adındaki kahramanı da benimle benzerlikler gösteriyor. O da talip olmadığı halde siyasi durumlarla karşı karşıya kalıyor. Bunu da hayatın bana yaptığı bir şaka olarak görüyorum� diye konuştu. Pamuk, kendisine yöneltilen siyasi sorulara yanıt vermeyeceğini söyledi. 
__________________________________________________ _________________________

#
10-20-2005 #1
atoybil Guest
Lightbulb Kürt Ayirimcinin Dilinin

DOĞU ANADOLUNUN TÜRKLÜĞÜ

KÜRT AYIRIMCININ DİLİNİN ALTINDAKİ BAKLALAR

Ülkemizde Kürt ayırımcılar sanki bugüne kadar yokmuş gibi "Kürt-Türk kardeşliği", "eşit haklar", "siyasi çözüm", "yeni bir cumhuriyet" diye ortalığı toza dumana boğuyorlar.
Kullandıkları bazı kelimelerin mânâsı da, bizim bildiğimiz gibi değildir!..

Mesela "AYDIN" kelimesi, bunların dilinde "DİNSİZ" demektir!... En "aydınlanmış"ları Turan Dursun idi... Ona "Aydınlanma Savaşcısı" derlerdi!... (Yüzyıl Dergisi, sayı 6, 1990)

Hem dinsiz, hem sonuna kadar Batıcı oldunuz mu, Türklüğü, müslümanlığı kötülediniz mi, Ermeni ve Kürt soykırımını kabul ettiniz mi, Fener Patrikhanesini ekümenik saydınız mı, Kıbrısı ve ve Güneydoğuyu vermeye hazır oldunuz mu; Çetin Altan, Mehmet Altan, Ahmet Altan, Oral Çalışlar gibi "aydın"sınızdır.

"İLERİCİ" ise, eskiden "SÖZDE SOSYALİST" demekti, şimdi pek kullanılmıyor.

"DEMOKRAT" kelimesi, "BÖLÜCÜLÜĞE SES ÇIKARTMIYAN" anlamına gelir.

Demirelin kullandığı "kürt kimliği" ifadesi ile Kasımpaşalı Tayyipin kullandığı "kürt sorunu" bölücülükten başka bir işe yaramayan, hiç bir tanımı olmayan kavramlardır.

Nedir "kürt kimliği?... Bilen varsa, beri gelsin!.. TÜRK kimliğinden farklı nesi var bu ülkede?..

Nedir "kürt sorunu"?... Bilen varsa, beri gelsin!.. Bölücülükten, "Kürdistan" dedikleri Güneydoğu Anadoluyu Türkiyeden koparmaktan başka ne gibi özelliği var? Kasımpaşalı Tayyip "kürt sorunu, benim sorunum"! derken, Türkiyeyi bölmeyi mi vazife edinmiş oluyor?

Aslında bölücülerin bir kısmı bu ülkeden kopmak isterken, bir kısmı da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin yapısını değiştirmek amacında!.. Bunlar Atatürkün TÜRK Devletini kuran herkese TÜRK denir" anlayışından uzaklaşıp bu devletin TÜRK-kürt ortak yapısına sahip olmasını istiyor. Ve tabii şimdi bile Kürt asıllılar, nüfusun %10unu teşkil ederken, Devlet idaresinde, sendikalarda, odalarda, belediyelerde bu oranın çok üstünde temsil edilmekte, üstelik pek yatkın oldukları mafya ve suç dünyasındaki güçleri Türklere kan kusturmaktadırlar. Pazarlardan, park yerlerine; ihalelerden gecekondu semtlerine kadar!...

Bir de Devletin TÜRK-kürt "demokratik" Cumhuriyetine dönüştüğünü düşünün!...

Ha, sahi!... Söylemedik, değil mi? Onların ağızlarındaki "demokratik cumhuriyet" bu anlama gelir!.

En çok yanıltan ifade ise, "YURTSEVER"dir!... Çünkü bu kelime tamamen ters anlamda kullanılır. "TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİNE DÜŞMAN, BAŞKA BİR YURT PEŞİNDE OLAN" demektir!...

Zaman zaman "yurtsever avukat, yurtsever öğretmen, yurtsever politikacılar" adına açıklamalar yapılır!... Bu kişilere bizim vereceğimiz ad, ancak "VATAN HAİNİ" olabilir.

"Halkların Kardeşliği" safsatası da böyledir. Eğer Türkiyede "halkların kardeşliği" denen şey, ezelden varolmasaydı, biz yıllardır birbirimizi yer dururduk.

Ama öyle olmamıştır. Dış tahrikli isyanlara rağmen, Türkiyenin her tarafında Kürt asıllılar 1. sınıf vatandaş muamelesi görmüş; hatta nüfus oranına ve vasıflarına göre hak ettiklerinden daha fazla mevki sahibi olmuşlardır.

Eğer bir ayırım ve bir düşmanlık başladıysa; bunun sebebi TÜRKLERi, TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİni kendine düşman gören, "halkların kardeşliği(!)" adına hepimize ait bu kurum ve yerlere saldıran teröristlerdir!..

"Kürt kimliği", "Kürt Sorunu", "Ana Dilde Eğitim", "Eyalet Sistemi", "Yerel Yönetimlerin Güçlendirilmesi", "Sivil Toplum Kuruluşları" da bu bölücülük faaliyetinin bir parçasıdır. "Globalleşme", "Yeni Dünya Düzeni", "Kopenhag Kriterleri", "İnsan Hakları", "AB Standartları", "28 Şubat Süreci", hatta "Özelleştirme", "Şeffaflaşma" hep DEVLETin zayıflaması, bölücülerin güçlenmesine yaramıştır.

Şu halde sakin bir ortama dönmenin yolu, ayırımcıların bu çürümüş sakızı çiğnemek yerine, terör ve şiddet olaylarından vazgeçmeleridir!...

Aksi takdirde terörü önlemek bize düşer.. Neler yapılması gerektiğini de TEDBİRLER yazımızda anlattık.

Ancak Kürt ayırımcılar böyle caydırıcı uygulamalardan korktukları için, sık sık "kardeşlik"ten dem vururlar. Kastettikleri, kendileri ne yaparlarsa yapsınlar; banka da soysalar, yol da kesseler, adam da öldürseler; TÜRKLERin ses çıkartmamasıdır!..

Yoksa, hâlâ bile yıkamadıkları gerçek kardeşliği kastetmiyorlar!... Bizler Türk-Kürt ayırmadan Güneydoğudaki bütün vatandaşları eşkiyadan korurken; onlar bırakın Türk "kardeşleri"ni, kendi insanlarını yok ediyorlar!..

Ayırımcılar kendilerine engel olunmasını önlemek için 1990lı yıllarda "Askere gitmeyin!.. Akan kanı durdurun!..Çocuklarınızı askere gönderip onlara kıymayın!.. Sokak infazlarını durdurun!.. Türklerin kurtuluşu ancak Kürtlerin kurtuluşuna bağlıdır!" gibi cümleleri sık sık tekrarlarlardı.

Üstelik bu ifadeleri "Biji Apo!.. Kürdistan Faşizme (yani Türklere) mezar olacak!.. Vur gerilla vur, Kürdistanı kur!.." sloganları ile beraber kullanılırdı!...

Bunların saçmalığı ortada olduğu için, kimse üzerinde durmazdı. Bu zavallı ayırımcılar da karşılarındaki aptal zannettikleri için, amaçlarına ulaştıklarını sanırlardı.

Ama biz üşenmeden soracağız: - "TÜRKLER askere gitmesin," diyeceklerine, "Ey ayırımcılar, oğullarınızı, kızlarınızı zorla dağlara göndermeyin. Nasıl olsa ölüyorlar, veyahut kaçıp teslim oluyorlar. Üstelik bir de göklere çıkarttığımız PKKnın ne ilkel bir yapısı olduğunu itiraflarında açıklıyorlar, bizi rezil ediyorlar" deseler, daha iyi olmaz mıydı?.. Kan dökülmesi daha kolay önlenmez miydi?..

Şimdi de benzer bir politika uyguluyorlar. "Silahlar bırakılsın"mış!... Önce PKK bıraksa ya!. Devletin askerinin, polisinin eşkiyaya karşı silah bıraktığı hangi ülkede görülmüş?..

Bu saçma teklifi 15-20 aydın bozuntusu Kasımpaşalı Tayyipin Başbakanlık makamına götürüyor, hiç bir resmî hüviyeti olmadan!... Başbakan bozuntusu onları dinliyor ve "hemfikir" olduklarını açıklıyor, sonra da Diyarbakıra gidip 800 kişilik küçük bir meraklı karşısında "tarihi" açıklamalarını yapıyor!.. Tıpkı kendini bilmez Özalın 90(ların başında "Kürt sorununu mutlaka çözeceğim" demesi gibi!... kendi icat ettiği sorunu kendi çözemedi tabii ki!..

TÜRK askeri silah bıraksın da, onlar daha kolay adam öldürsünler!.. Bunu mu istiyorsunuz?..

MÜMKÜN DEĞİL!.. Eli silahlıya gül atılmaz!.. Kurşun bile az gelir!.. Bomba gerek, roket gerek!... Bire bin katıyla cevap vermek gerektir.

Çok şükür ordumuz bu anlayışı benimsediği için terör dağlarda hızını kesti.

- "Sokak infazları dursun" dediklerini duyan da, asker-polis elinde silah yolda masum çocukları, yaşlı insanları, eli fileli kadınları durdurup, ensesine silah dayıyor, kurşunu basıyor sanacak!..

Sokakta, örgüt evinde öldürülenler arasında 10-15 kişinin kaatili olmayan var mı?.. 15-20 yeri yakmış, yıkmış olmayan var mı?..

Elinde silah, belinde bomba, evinde dinamit çıkmayan var mı?..

Öyleyse bu kaatillerin öldürülmesi, onları kiralıyanlardan başka kimi üzebilir ki?..

Böyle bir kişiyi canlı yakalamak için polisin "TESLİM OL!" çağrısından başka yapacağı yoktur!.. Bundan sonraki her şey onunla ilgili değil, ÇEVRE HALKININ GÜVENLİĞİ ile ilgili olmalıdır!..

YOKSA BU NİTELİKTEKİ BİRİNİ HER TÜRLÜ UYARIYA RAĞMEN, DİRENDİĞİNDE SAĞ YAKALAMAYA ÇALIŞMAK, YENİ CANLARA MAL OLABİLİR!..

HİÇ BİR ZAMAN BU RİSK GÖZE ALINMAMALIDIR!..

PRENSİP "MASUMLAR ZARAR GÖRECEĞİNE, TERÖRİSTLER YOK EDİLSİN!" OLMALIDIR!..

Ama son çıkan Ceza Kanununa İnfaz Kanununa, bilmemne kanununa bakın!... Bu dediklerimizin tam tersi yapılıyor!.. Teröristin üzerine kurşun sıkmak şöyle dursun, neredeyse yakalandığında altına kırmızı halı serilerek karakola götürülecek!..

-"TÜRKLERin kurtuluşu Kürtlerin kurtuluşuna bağlı"ymış!.. Bu anlayışa göre TÜRKLER işi gücü bırakıp, Kürtlerin doğudaki 20 ili alıp gitmeleri için elinden geleni yapmalıymış!.. Ancak ondan sonra refaha erebilirlermiş!..

Buna kim inanır ALLAH aşkına?.

BUNUN ancak, TERSİ DOĞRU olabilir!..

Şu anda dünyada TÜRKLER büyük bir atılım gösterdiğine göre; Kürtlerin de kendilerini bu muazzam kütle ile bütünleştirmesi, onların kurtuluşunu kolaylaştırabilir. Geminin burnu selamete gidiyorsa, elbette kıç kamaraları da o istikamete yol alacaktır.

Tekrar tekrar söyleyip kendini Kürt sayan vatandaşlarımızı kırmak istemiyoruz ama, şurası bir gerçek ki, Kürtlük bir millet vasfı değildir. Kendi toplumundan kopmuşluk, dışlanmışlık, dağda veya çölde barınmak zorunda kalmış olmaktır. Bu duruma ilk düşen Ortaasyalı Kürt boyundan dolayı bu adı almışlardır ama, aralarında Arap asıllı Kürtler, İran asıllı Kürtler, Ermeni asıllı Kürtler ve Yahudi asıllı Kürtler vardır. Ermenistanda, İsrailde ve Irakta bunu çok açık olarak görüyoruz.

Ülkemizdeki henüz dışlanmış göçebe zihniyetinden kurtulamamış, bu yüzden de kendini "Kürt" sayan gayrımütecanis bu kitlenin "kurtuluşu", daha doğrusu Türkiyeden kopup kendi başını belaya sokmak mıdır?... Bunun için; biz Türkler niye gayret sarfedelim ki?..

Böyle bir şeyden ancak "masabaşı" yarı-aydınları yapar!.. Zaten "Verip kurtulalım" diyen de o gafillerdir. Sanki bölgeyi kendileri almış, tapusu kendilerine aitmiş gibi!..

Bu kişilerin İzmir bölgesini "Yunanlılara verelim de başımız ağrımasın" diyenlerden ne farkı vardır ki?..

TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİnden başka 500 yıldır hüküm sürdüğü toprakları terkeden bir tek örnek var mıdır?..

Kaldı ki, GÜNEYDOĞU 500 değil, Selçuklulardan beri 1000 yıldır, Sümerlerden beri 5500 yıldır bizimdir!.. Hatta duvar resimlerine göre 10.000 yıldır!..

Şimdi tekrar soruyoruz: TÜRKLERin kurtuluşu, neden Kürtlerin bizden kopmasına bağlı olsun?..

Yoksa Türkiyeyi zayıflatmak için Kürt ayırımcıları maşa gibi kullanan Batılılar, "Türkiyeyi ancak Kürdistanı sömürecek duruma geldiğimizde, rahat bırakırız" dedikleri için mi sözde aydınlar böyle konuşuyorlar?..

Bırakırlar mı hiç!..

Bıraktılar mı hiç?..

Bizce tek kurtuluş Türkiyedeki Kürtlerin kendilerini TÜRK saymaları ve samimi olarak "Ne Mutlu TÜRKüm" diyebilmeleridir!... Ermeni Kürdü, Arap Kürdü, Yahudi Kürdü olmak daha mı gurur verici??? Değilse, aslına rücu etmeli ve TÜRK KÜRDÜ olmalıdırlar!.. Çünkü ancak o zaman kendilerine uzun ve şerefli bir geçmiş edinirler, Orhun Kitabelerine, Elegeş Yazıtlarına uzanan!...

Ayırımcıların "Eşit hak"tan kasıtları ise, "ülke yönetiminin her katında %50 oranında temsil edilmek"tir.

Halbuki nüfusumuzun ancak %10u "Kürt" diye bizden koparılmak istenen kişilerden oluşuyor... Güneydoğuda bile çoğunluk Kürtlerde değil

Politikacılar, yazarlar farkında olmasalar da, oradaki nüfusun en az yarısı Kürtlükle alakası olmayan insanlar, yani TÜRKLERden müteşekkildir!.

Bunun en bariz delili 1881 ve 2003 seçim sonuçlarıdır. Kürtleri temsil ettiğini söyliyen HEP ile ortak SHPnin, DEHAPın, Kürtçü SPnin ve de sürü-sepet kürtçü partı ile bağımsızların aldığı oy sayıları bellidir.!..

1991de SHP+SP+Bağımsızların %50nin üzerinde oy aldıkları il sayısı sadece dörttür: Mardin, Tunceli, Batman ve Şırnak... (Bakınız: SEÇİM SONUÇLARI)

Bunlardan Tuncelinin kendini Kürt saymadığını daha önce belirtmiştik.

Bu şekilde oy verişleri, sadece Dersim İsyanından bu yana hep muhalefeti desteklemelerinin bir sonucudur.

Diğer üç ilde de SHPye oy veren Sosyal Demokrat görüşlü TÜRKLERin oyu düşülürse, bu oran en az 20 puan düşer.

Zaten 4 ilin toplam nüfusu 1.2 milyondan fazla değildir!.. Çoğu da 1990 sonrası terör dolayısiyle göçenlerden oluşur.

Ne var ki, terör olaylarının büyük kısmı bu illerde ortaya çıkmıştır. Çünkü son göçenler, yaşadıkları gecekondularda teröristlerin yoğun baskısı altındadır... Yani dış merkezler ve ayırımcılar istatistiklerden, bizim politikacılarımızın yararlandığından daha çok yararlanıyorlar. İtalyan gazeteci boşuna Diyarbakıra Nevruz kutlamaları için gelmedi. (1998)... APO boşuna İtalyaya kaçmadı!..

1995, 1999 ve 2003 seçimlerinde HADEPin doğuda aldığı oylar da farklı değil!.. 2003de Ülke bazında %5i bile tutturamadı!.. Hem de bütün kürtçü ortaklarına rağmen Hakkari, Şırnak, Dıyarbakır gibi illerde belediye başkanlığını kazanmasına rağmen aldığı oy %50nin altında!.. Bu ne demektir?.. O illerde dahi kendini TÜRK sayanlar çoğunlukta!..

Bu gerçeğe rağmen, eğer bu "Eşitlik" talebinde ısrar edilirse, Kürtlerin temsil oranı artmak yerine, azalacaktır!..

Çünkü "Kürt" vatandaşlarımız ülkenin en az eğitimli, hatta henüz şehirleşememiş kesimini teşkil etmektedir.

Kimse kalkıp ta yerini bunlara bırakmıyacağı gibi, Kürtler dahi daha seviyeli kişiler tarafından yönetilmek istiyeceklerdir.

Burada talep, "daha fazla eğitim" ve "daha fazla hizmet" olmalıdır.

Yoksa kimse eğitim düzeyi düşük %10un, ülkede %50 söz sahibi olmasının kabullenileceğini bekliyemez!

Şöhretini Kürt ayırımcılığına borçlu olan yazar İsmail Beşikçi 28.8.1992 tarihli Özgür Gündem gazetesinde "Eşitlik Var mı?" yazısında şöyle diyor:

- "TÜRKİYEde yaşıyan herkesin TÜRK vatandaşı olduğu, TÜRKİYEde herkesin devlet bürokrasisinde yükselebildiği, milletvekili, bakan olabildiği vurgulanıyor. "

- "Burada TÜRK VATANDAŞLIĞI kavramı, TÜRK ULUSU ile karıştırılmaktadır. Türkiyede doğan herkese TÜRK deniyor... Ancak kendi Kürt kimliğini inkÂr edenler her kademede görev alabiliyor!.."

Beşikçi aslında dünyadaki en medeni, en hümanist vatandaşlık görüşünü dile getirdiğinin farkında değil!..

Bir defa dünyanın hangi ülkesine giderseniz gidin, o ülkenin vatandaşı olduğunuzu kabullenmeden, hatta "ihanette bulunmıyacağınıza" yemin etmeden devlet kadrolarında görev alamazsınız!..

Var mı bu kuralın istisnası?.. Bir tek örnek bile gösteremezler!..

En belirgin örnek de Amerikadır. Aslında Amerikan diye bir millet olmamasına rağmen, dünyanın dört bir yanından gelenler KENDİLERİNİ AMERİKALI SAYDIKLARI TAKDİRDE bu ülkenin vatandaşı olabilirler.

Aslında yine beyaz-protestan-anglo-sakson olmadan kolay kolay devlet kademelerinde yükselemezler ya, neyse!..

Yükselmiş olanlardan bir teki bile çıkıp, "Ben Amerikalı değilim, İtalyanım; ben Rusum, ben Portorikoluyum" diyemez!... Derhal tepetaklak yuvarlanır, hatta içeri atılır!.. Hele 11 Eylülden sonra!..

Amerikalı, bir Amerikan milleti olmadığı halde Amerikan vatandaşlığına sarılıyor!.. Ama bu ülkedeki TÜRKLER milli kimliklerinden, "TÜRK IRKIndan olma" özelliğinden vazgeçerek; sadece TÜRK VATANDAŞLIĞI ile yetiniyor ve bu imtiyazı "Ben de TÜRK vatandaşıyım" diyen herkes ile paylaşmayı kabulleniyor!..

Başka hiç bir millette görülmeyen bu davranış, ne büyük bir insanlık, ne büyük bir fedakÂrlıktır!..

Bunu ancak başka bir ülkenin vatandaşlığına geçip te, 2. sınıf insan muamelesi görenler idrak edebilir!.. Hem de bin pişman olarak!..

Türklüğünü unutmuş olan İsmail Beşikçi, eğer "Ben TÜRK vatandaşı değilim, TÜRKLERe de hizmet etmem" diyenlere, TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ DEVLETİ kadrolarında eşit hak, yani %50-%50 bölüşme tanınmasını istiyorsa; ya sayı saymasını bilmiyor, ya da bizi çok saf sanıyor!..

Herkes bilmeli ve kabullenmeli ki, bu ülke sadece TÜRKLERin değil; ancak TÜRK VATANDAŞI olanlarındır!..

Başka kimse hak iddia edemez!..

Başka kimseye de hak verilmez!...

Gerekirse, kendini TÜRK VATANDAŞI saymıyan bu haddini bilmezlerin elinden, onu TÜRK VATANDAŞI sayan nüfus kÂğıdı da alınır, kendini VATANSIZ bulur!...

Silaha sarılana, bizim ellerimiz armut toplamıyor ya, silahla cevap verilir!...

TOPRAK talebinde ısrar edene toprak verilir... ama yerin İKİ METRE ALTINDA!..

BU GERÇEK ASLA UNUTULMAYA!..

email: [email protected] 

Alıntı ile Cevapla Alıntı ile Cevapla
#
10-20-2005 #2
atoybil Guest
Lightbulb Kürt Ayirimcinin Dilinin 2

DOĞU ANADOLUNUN TÜRKLÜĞÜ

KÜRT AYIRIMCININ DİLİNİN ALTINDAKİ BAKLALARA DEVAM!..

Geçmişte ve günümüzde görev başına gelen Kürt asıllı bazı yöneticiler TÜRKİYEye, dolayısiyle kendi halkına hizmet edeceğine; Kürtçülük güderek yakınlarını, eğitimsiz kişileri işbaşına getirdiği için, hizmetler daha da aksamakta; Güneydoğu daha çok ihmale uğramaktadır. Yani Kürt kardeşlerimiz, ne çekiyorlarsa, ayırımcılık yapan kendi hemşehrilerinden çekmektedirler!.. (27)

Diğer taraftan ayırımcılar bu eşitlik-özgürlük kavramı içine "Kürtçe konuşma, Kürtçe gazete" gibi talepleri de sokarlar.
Bir defa Kürtçe diye bir dil yok ya, bu ülkede Kürt ağızlarının yetersizliğine rağmen, bunları konuşanlar daima vardı!....

Hem de sadece Güneydoğuda değil, Anadolunun göbeğinde!.. Hatta başkent Ankarada, İstanbulda vardı!.... Yine de olacaktır.

12 Eylül 1980den sonra Kürtçülük akımını önlemek için bir yasak getirildi, ama bu konuşmak yerine yazmak için uygulandı. Kimse "Kürtçe konuştu" diye hüküm giymedi!..

Ne var ki, TÜRKÇE resmi DEVLET DİLİdir, öyle kalacaktır!..

Amerikada pek çok kökenden insan olmasına rağmen, hiç bir resmi belgeyi Ugandaca, hatta Almanca yazıp veremezsiniz!.. TÜRKİYEde de veremiyeceksiniz!..

Bu uygulama "Kürtçe konuşma yasağı" değildir, RESMİ DİL TÜRKÇE şartıdır!...

Kürtçe gazeteye gelince; geçmişte de, şimdi de çarşaf çarşaf piyasadadır!..

Onların dile getirmedikleri şikayet, aslında Kürtçe yasağı değil; isteseler de Kürtçe yayın yapamamalarıdır!..

Çünkü ANLIYAN, OKUYAN yoktur!...

Bırakın okullarda eğitim dili olarak Kürtçeyi kullanmak, PKK kamplarında bile eğitim TÜRKÇE yapılır!..

Newroz, Deng, Welat, Yeni Ülke, Tewlo gibi gazete ve dergiler Kürtçe sayfalar taşıdığı halde, okuyanı az olduğu için, "Dersen Zmane Kurdi" başlığı altında Kürtçe ders verme ihtiyacını hissederler!.. (Bak Newroz sayıları, 1993-94)

Üstelik ABnin azat kabul etmez kölesi olan Kasımpaşalı Tayyip gibi politikacılar, AKP gibi partiler radyo ve televizyonlarda "azınlık dilleri" ile yayın başlattılar. "kürtçe" denileni Kürtlerin bir kısmı anlamadı. "Zazaca" yayına Mahsun Kırmızıgül, "benim annem anlamıyor" diye itiraz etti!. Batmanda, Diyarbakırda "kürtçe" kurslar açıldı, ilgisizlikten kapandı. Yalçın Küçük, kitaplarında "Paristeki Türdoloji Enstitüsünün 4 öğrencisininden biri olduğunu, aralarında hiç kürt bulunmadığı"nı anlatır. Niye?.. İlgilenen yok!.. Bu ülkede herkes Türkçe anlaşabilir. Türkçe bilmeyenler, kürtçülüğe taviz partiler ve politikacılar yüzünden eğitimsiz kalmışlardır!. Ve çok küçük, yaşlılardan, kadınlardan oluşan bir gruptur. Onlar da kendi "kürtçe"lerini dilediği gibi kullanır günlük hayatlarında.

Yani TÜRK olduğu halde kendini Kürt sayanlar için DİL konusunda istenilen eşitlik, zaten vardır. Olmadığı bir bahaneden ve "kürtçe" dedikleri dilin yetersizliğinden ibarettir!..

Ülkede demokrasi-özgürlük-insan hakları olmadığı şikayeti de, bu iddiaların hemen peşinden gelir.

Bu kişilere göre özgürlük, "eline her türlü silahı alıp banka soymak, adam öldürmek; ama sonra elini kolunu sallıya sallıya gitmek"tir!...

Bu sonuncuyu yapamayınca, kıyamet kopar!.. Suçluyu, zalimi hapse atınca "insan hakları" feryadı başlar!..

Bu insaniyetten nasibini almamış yaygaracıların, bir tek kere bile arkasından vurulmuş TÜRK askeri için, PKK tarafından evi yakılmış muhtar için; karısı, çocukları öldürülmüş gariban köylüler için sesini çıkarttığı görülmemiştir!..

Hep eli kanlı caniler için gözyaşı dökerler!..

İş bu kadarla da kalmaz... Bu ayırımcılar TÜRK DEVLETİne saldırdıkları için VATAN HAİNİ sayılması gereken gazeteci kılıklı fraksiyon militanları iç çatışmalar, veya anarşik gösteriler sonucunda öldürüldüklerinde, kıyameti koparırlar!.. Metin Göktepe, Musa Anter olduğu gibi!..

Ama kendileri yıllardır KÜRTLERİN DE TÜRK OLDUĞUNU dile getiren dürüst araştırmacıları vurmaktan çekinmezler!...

Vartolu büyük araştırmacı merhum MEHMET ŞERİF FIRAT, sırf DOĞU İLLERİ VE VARTO TARİHİ adlı kitabı yazdı, ve o bölgenin TÜRK olduğunu ortaya koydu diye, 1949 yılında şehit edilmiştir!..

Hiç bir Kürt ayırımcı bunu dile getirmez!..

Bizim yarı-cahil aydınlarımız ise okumak zahmetine bile katlanmazlar!... İçlerinden biri tanesinin bile ne MEHMET ŞERİF FIRATtan, ne onun şehadetinden, kaatillerinin bulunmasından, ne de muazzam eseri DOĞU İLLERİ VE VARTO TARİHİnden söz ettiğini duymadık!

Kendilerini daima "antiemperyalist-solcu-sosyalist-komünist" gösteren Kürt ayırımcılar, en ufak bir olayda TÜRKİYEyi emperyalist Batı kurumlarına şikayet etmekten utanmazlar!.. Yeni Ülke, Özgür Gündem, Evrensel gibi Kürt gazetelerinin sayfaları ABye, Avrupa Konseyine, Sovyet imparatorluğunun çökmesinden sonra tamamen Hıristiyan Batı emperyalizminin güdümüne giren Uluslararası Af Örgütü, Birleşmiş Milletler, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi gibi kurumlara yapılan başvurular ile doludur.

Yine bu kişiler Güneydoğu Anadoluyu Avrupa himayesine almaktan başka amacı olmayan sosyalist maskeli ancak koyu milliyetçi Alman, Belçikalı, Fransız milletvekillerinin kuyruğundan ayrılmazlar... Çeşitli ülkelerden sözde gazeteci kisvesi altında Batılı casusları getirir, onları omuzlarda taşırlar!..

Kısacası bunlar ne sosyalist, ne de antiemperyalisttir!..

Bunlar vatanını ve insanını açık artırmaya çıkarmış bezirgânlardan başkası değildir!..

Türkiyede demokrasi olmadığı, fikir özgürlüğü, ifade özgürlüğü olmadığı iddiasına gelince; insaf edin!... Türkiyeden başka hangi ülkede devletine, milletine, dinine, vatanına, liderine söğen; asker-polis vurmayı öven; ülkeyi bölmek için yabancı parası yiyen bu kadar çok gazete ve dergiye, hatta radyoya, televizyona yayın izni vermiştir?..

Hangi ülkenin vatan hainleri ortalıkta bu kadar serbest dolaşırlar?.. Hangi ülkede bizimkinde olduğu kadar ihanet dolu dernek, vakıf, sendika vardır?.

Hangi ülkede Kamran İnanın, Atilla İlhanın söylediği gibi %10luk bir "hain kontenjanı" vardır da, 700.000 vatan haini ülkenin bütün kaynaklarını, yayın organlarını, kurumlarını, su başlarını işgal etmiştir?

Adı "İnsan Hakları Derneği" olup ta, sadece "suçlu"ların hakkını savunan; adı Mazlum-Der olup ta mazlumları değil, zalimlere kucak açan; adı Çağdaş Hukukçular, veya Yurtsever Avukatlar olup ta taşdevrinde bile eşi görülmemiş vahşeti yapanlara arka çıkan kuruluşları, bizden başka yerde görmek mümkün mü?..

Elinin altındaki hastaları tedavi edeceği yerde, zar-zor yakalanmış canilerin "burnu kanadı" diye kıyametleri koparan Tabib Odaları, ilim-irfan öğretecekleri yerde öğrencilerin beyinlerine bu ülkeye ihaneti yerleştirmeye çalışan öğretmen sendikaları; üç kuruş maaş aldığı için geçim derdinde olan memurları sokağa döküp "Kürdistan" diye bağırtmayı amaç edinen kanun dışı Memur-Senler, Türkiyeden başka hangi ülkede görülebilir?..

VE NİHAYET HANGİ ÜLKEDE ASILMASI GEREKEN HAİNLER, PARLAMENTOYA SOKULUP MİLYARLIK AYLIKLA MÜKAFATLANDIRILIRLAR?. HANGİ ÜLKEDE, ÜLKEYİ BÖLMEK İSTİYEN BİR MİLLETVEKİLİ YURT DIŞINDA LEYLA ZANA GİBİ TEDAVİ OLUP MASRAFINI YIKMAK İSTEDİĞİ DEVLETE ÖDETEBİLİR? HANGİ ÜLKEDE MİLLETVEKİLLERİ LOJMANLARINDA BÖLÜCÜ CANİLERİ SAKLIYABİLİR?

Bunların "demokrasi" derken istedikleri, aslında "hırsızlık-soygun-cinayet gibi durumlarda suçüstü yakalandıklarında da serbest kalabilmeleri"dir!.

"Yeni bir cumhuriyet"ten kastedilen ise, "Kürtlerin bir devlet kurup, ondan sonra TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ ile bir FEDERASYON kurmaları, sonra da 20 vilayeti koparıp götürmeleri"dir!..

Aynı şeyi "Silah değil, Kürt sorununa siyasi çözüm" sloganıyla da dile getirirler!...

Buradaki "siyası çözüm", Kürtler adına savaştığını iddia eden Ermeni dönmesi Abdullah Öcalanın uyduruk partisi PKKyı siyasi muhatap kabul edip, onun kuracağı devleti tanımaktan ibarettir!..

Bu talep, biraz mürekkep yalamış oldukları için Kürtlerin başına geçeceğini hayal eden 3-5 gafile aittir!... Mehmet Altan gibi bazı Türk yazarlar da, oyunu farketmedikleri için yeni bir cumhuriyeti, siyasi çözümü savunur duruma gelmişlerdir.

Velhasıl Kürt ayırımcı, sözde aydın, Batı uşağı tipler bu baklaları geveler dururlar!..

İyisi mi, biz işimize bakalım... Terör ve bölücülük için düşündüğümüz tedbirleri sıralıyalım!

________________________

(27)- Sadece iki örnek verelim:

İlki Ecevitin 1977 yılındaki Bayındırlık Bakanı Şerafettin Elçidir... Kendine bağlı kurumlarda, başta Karayolları Genel Müdürlüğünde "Kürtçe" imtihanı yaparak eleman almıştı!... Bu yüzden kapıcı kılıklı adamlar şefliklere, müdürlüklere getirilmişti!... Bu bilgisiz, beceriksiz, görgüsüz, Kürtçe konuşabilmekten başka hiç bir meziyeti olmayan insanlar; son derece önemli bu genel müdürlüğün Güneydoğudaki faaliyetlerini sekteye uğratmıştı!..

Sonunda yine kendini Kürt sayanlar zarar görmüştü!...

İkincisi 1992 Demirel-İnönü koalisyonunun SHPli Çalışma Bakanı Mehmet Moğoltaydır... Adı bile Moğol (Türk) olan bu kişi, sırf oy hırsı ile ayırımcılık yapmış; kendisine bağlı Devlet kuruluşlarına, en başta Sosyal Sigortalar Genel Müdürlüğünde daire başkanından odacısına kadar bütün elemanları "Kürt ve Alevi" olanlar ile değiştirme çabasına girmiştir!...

Ama dedik; Alevilik Türklük özelliğidir!.. Kürt Alevi pek bulunmaz, Tunceli (Dersim) halkı da kendini Kürt saymaz.

Daha sonra bu herif CHP tarafından Adalet Bakanı yapıldı!.. O da hapishaneleri, mahkemeleri PKK yanlıları ile doldurdu!..

Mahkum PKKlı, gardiyan PKKlı!.. Sonuç ne olur?.. Hapishaneler otele döndü!.. Silahlar, cep telefonları, kadın getirmeler, gizli dışarı çıkarmalar!...

Ve tabii isyanlar, firarlar!...

Kısacası Şerafettin Elçi de, Mehmet Moğoltayda asılacak hainlerdendir!

Halbuki Kürtlük göçebelik anlamına geldiği için, eğitilmişi kolay bulunmaz!... Ordan burdan bulunanı da kendi bölgesine, kendi halkına hizmet etmekten acizdir. Ziya Gökalp, Kâmuran İnan gibi eğitimlileri de Türk-Kürt farkı olmadığını bildikleri için; vatana ve millete hizmette en ön safta yer alırlar!..

Hatta Ziya Gökalp Kürt asıllıların tek kurtuluşunu Türklüğün yükselmesinde görmüştür... Daha önce verdik.

İşte ayırımcılar ile, hakikati görenlerin farkı!.. İşte Kürtlerin gerçek dostları!..

*** email: [email protected] 
__________________________________________________ ____________________________

Lightbulb Kürt sorunu değil �Kürt

Kürt sorunu değil �Kürt burjuvazisi� yaratma sorunu - Prof. Dr. Şener Üşümezsoy

Bir ulus oluşturmak için mutlaka bir burjuvazi yaratmak gerekmektedir. Bugün ABD K. Irak�ta Barzanilere ve bazı aşiretlere dayanarak bir ulus oluşturmaya çalışıyor. Abdullah Öcalan ise �bunlar değil devlet, parti bile kuramaz çünkü aşirettirler� diyerek ABD�ye kendisini seçmesini önermektedir.

Klasik anlamda aşiretlerin içlerinden kendiliğinden bir şekilde burjuvazi oluşturmaları mümkün değil. Bundan dolayı dışarıdan bir takım zorlamalarla bu yapılmak zorundadır. İç dinamiklerden yoksun bir süreçtir bu.

Mafyasal, narkotik Kürt zenginleşmesi, nakliyenin Kürt unsurların ve Barzani�nin tekeline geçmesiyle birlikte bir üst aşamaya sıçradı. Turizm sektörü ve limanların Kürtlerin eline geçmesiyle süreç tamamlanacak. Sermaye oluşumu için ekonomik unsur kadar fizikîi hakimiyet unsuru da şarttır ki liman kentlerinde ve kıyılarda Kürt mafyasının sokakları ele geçirmesiyle bu da tamamlanmıştır.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

�Kürt� denenler Farsi�dir

Türkiye�de 15 milyonluk Kürt ulusu var diyorlar. Oysa böyle homojen ve kendi bağımsız tarihsel aksiyomuna sahip bir topluluk yok. Peki kimdir bu Kürtler? Özellikle 16.y�dan itibaren Akkoyunlu Türkmenlerine karşı Osmanlı�nın İran�dan getirttiği ve oluşturduğu bir etni olduğunu görüyoruz. Kızılbaşlara karşı Osmanlı�yı ve İslam�ı savunsunlar düşüncesiyle Kürt beyleri Diyarbakır�a getirildi. Bu Yavuz Sultan Selim�in politikasıdır. K. Irak�taki Şafi İrani topluluklar Diyarbakır ve Van�a yerleştirilmiş, Alevi Türkmenler sürülmüş ve asimile edilmiştir. Bu �Müslümanlaştırma� politikası. Yoksa Selçuklular Anadolu�ya geldiklerinde karşılarında bir tek Kürt yoktu. Anadolu�da Kürt denen isim duyulmamıştı bile. Diyarbakır�ı da Mervanoğullarından aldılar. Yönetenler Araplardı, halk Ermeni ve Süryani�ydi. Kürt diye bir etni olmadığı gibi bir dil de yok. Örneğin Zazalar, Cengiz Han Türkmenleri Batı�ya sürüklerken, Hazermlerin kalıntıları olarak Türkmenlerle Anadolu�ya gelen Farsi kavimlerdir.

Tıpkı Türkistan�daki Tacikler gibi Anadolu�da da Türklerle İrani kavimler iç içedir. Bu büyük Türk etnisinin değişmez bir tarihi olgusu. Batı�daki Kürdoloji Enstitüleri ve Oxford Üniversitesi ise bu parçalanmaz Türk kimliğini ters yüz ediyor. Örneğin İran 1000 yıldan fazla süredir Türkler tarafından yönetilir. Türkçe�nin yanı sıra burada Farsi dil ve lehçelerde konuşulur. Oysa bir tek Batılı tarihçi İran�ın Türklüğünden bahsetmez. Bugün İran nasıl zorla Türklükten arınmış bir olgu olarak dayatılıyorsa, Kürtlere de Anadolu�da uyduruk bir kimlik geliştiriliyor. İran�ın Farslaştırılmasına benzer bir şekilde Anadolu Türksüzleştirilmek isteniyor. Yoksa Kürt diye bir ırk, etni yoktur. İran�dan sarkan çeşitli Farsi kavimler karmaşasıdır. Bugün Kürt�ten bahsediliyorsa, Osmanlı Türkleri Safevi Türkleri çatışmasına borçludurlar bunu.

Şimdi Kürt denen kavimleri tek tek ele alırsak aslında bunlar son yüzyılda emperyalistlerin derleyip toparladığı normalde birbiriyle tamamen kanlı bıçaklı kavimler ve aşiretlerdir. Kuzeyde alevi Zazalar var; gerçek Kürt toplulukları denen daha güneyde İran toplulukları olan Goraniler var; bunlar Yezidi veya Şiî dininde, sonra 18.yy�da ortaya çıkan Soraniler var ki Süleymaniye�deki Talabani�nin grubu budur; bir de Bahtinani yani Kırmançi dediğimiz Türkiye�deki Hakkari civarındaki gruplar var. Ama bunların hiçbirinin kültürel, dinsel ve dilsel birlikteliği yoktur. Bunlar Akkoyunlu Karakoyunlu Türkmenlerinin yanında, onlara bağlı boylardan ibaretti sadece. Batılılar tüm bu topluluklara �siz Kürtsünüz� diye bir dayatmayla çıktı. Oysa daha yakın zamana kadar bir Kırmançi�ye Kürt dediğiniz zaman küfür sayıyordu. Kürt siyasî bir terim olarak sadece çok dar elit aydınlar tarafından kabul ediliyordu.

Petrolle yaratılan �ulus�

Bu toplulukların geçmişte hiçbir bağlantısı olmadığı gibi aslında bugün de yok. Ama bunları ne bir araya getiriyor? Son yüzyılda K. Irak�taki petrol yataklarının ortaya çıkmasıyla yaratılan zenginlik kaynağını kullanarak emperyalizm bu toplulukları bir merkez etrafında toplamaya çalışmaktadır.

Eskiden PKK�ya karşı savaşta Türkiye bölgedeki aşiretlerin çoğunu hatta Barzani�yi kendi safına çekebilmekteydi. Koruculuk olgusu böyle ortaya çıktı. Aşiretler siyaseten Ankara, ekonomik olarak ise İstanbul üzerinden Türk işbirlikçi burjuvazisiyle birlikte Batı�ya bağlanıyorlardı. Ama şimdi ABD�nin K.Irak�a girmesi ve Barzani�ye petrol yataklarını vermesiyle birlikte İstanbul�dan kopuş, K. Irak�a bağlanış başladı. Barza 
http://288757.forumromanum.com/membe...tml?onsearch=1

----------

